# Wifes Christmas present



## jughead (Dec 27, 2007)

What fun this was . This is my 1st attempt at flat work. I am sure someone that knew what they were doing could have done this in less than the 50+ hours it took me, but the design is close to what I had in my head. Minus a few design opportunities.

Anyway, the box is 16"x8"x2.75"
Purpleheart
Cherry
Walnut
Finish is 6 coats of Danish Oil.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 27, 2007)

That is beautiful! I bet she loved it!


----------



## stevers (Dec 27, 2007)

Did someone give you the idea it gets easier? The more your skills improve, the more complicated the projects seem to become. It's a vicious cycle. 
Nice job. Love the color combos. Bet she loved it.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great from over here![]


----------



## R2 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good looking box. you resisted the temptation to overdo the purpleheart.


----------



## TAFFJ (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## gwilki (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful work, Trent. Your wife must have loved it.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice work. I'm sure your wife was thrilled.


----------



## txbatons (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice work! Love the color contrasts.


----------



## jughead (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. It made her cry........ Not sure if that means she liked it or thought it was hideous.


----------



## Grizz (Dec 28, 2007)

I think you did beautiful work.  You should do more flatwork, it'll keep you sharp.


----------

